# What Is This Pocket Watch?



## Lenny7666 (Oct 5, 2013)

I purchased this pocket watch today can anyone tell me the maker is it the same maker as the engraving ? Anyone know the year by the silver stamp ? Any idea a price on this thanks


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

A google on "silver hallmarks" will gove you an idea of when the case was made if it is hallmarkesd. That would at least be a start point for your research - - always remember Google can be your friend! :yes:


----------



## Lenny7666 (Oct 5, 2013)

mel said:


> A google on "silver hallmarks" will gove you an idea of when the case was made if it is hallmarkesd. That would at least be a start point for your research - - always remember Google can be your friend! :yes:


Thanks I have opened the back do you recognise this mechanism


----------

